# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ekziston dashuria në shikim të parë?

## juliana^

ekziston dashuria me shikim te pare??? :i hutuar:

----------


## BeSiMiKoSoVaR

Mvaret nga situata Juliana.

----------


## Engjulli

mendoj se existon por jo per te gjithe njerzit existon per ata qe nuk e dine se cka eshte dashuria kurse per te tjeret qe e kuptojn fjalen dashuri mendojs e nuk mund me existu se ajo me te vertet eshte nje dashuri por per ata qe se kuptojn fjalen dashuri kurse eshte nje simpati per ata qe e kuptojn 
si mundet shembull tash une me u dashuru me nje femen qe per here te pare e shof ku ta di une se cka mund te jete ajo ose me cka meret ose si eshte ne rrethin familjar dhe mendoj se nuk existon simpati po por edhe dashuri jo mund pastaj ajo dashuri me kalimin e kohes me u shendru ne dashuri por pas nje kohe pasi qe ta kuptosh se kush eshte ai person dhe si eshte ateher jam dakord me ju a ne tjeter rast asesi \
tung tung ju pershendes

----------


## Bes_UK

Edhe ekziston lal se po ishte e bukur ose i bukur nuk mendon per tjerat lal  :buzeqeshje: 


Me respekt nga Bes_UK

----------


## tina_18

nuk besoj se po.  por ajo dashuri mund te vazhoj per pak kohe por kurre nuk perfundon sipas eksperiences time qe me ka ndodhur!!!

thank you!!!

----------


## rina_yll_polar

hi sipas mendimit tim dashuria me shikim te par nuk ekziston sepse kur dashuron ti dashuron njeriun se si esht i gatuar brenda dhe jo nga jasht nderkoh qe ajo qe ne quajm esht thjesht nje simpati  adoleshence e cila shpesh her shuhet kur e njef njeriun me pas sepse del nje fiasko total...ja ky esht opinioni im.....paçim................... :xhemla:

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga juliana^_ 
> *ekziston dashuria me shikim te pare???*


Dashuria egziston,por jo kjo lloj dashurie me shikim te pare sepse:
Ate njeri ti do e dashurosh vetem nga pamja ose nga dicka tjeter dhe jo nga karakteri i tij/saj.Mund te dashurohesh per momentin dhe per nje perjudh kohe por me kalimin e kohes gjerat do te ndryshojn.(keshtu mendoi une sepse di dicka rreth dashuris me shikim te pare)

Me respekt Bledi!

----------


## Deti

EDHE PO EDHE JO.Por mendoj se duhet tè jetè diçka e bukur "Dashuria me shikim tè Parè"

----------


## ansia

po sigurisht qe ekziston !!!!!! ju nuk e keni provuar ndonjehere por eshte me te vertete nje dashuri qe nuk harrohet lehte

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

* Mendoj se me shume eshte terheqje sesa dashuri...megjithate si dihet...edhe ekziston...se kam provuar vet kshu qe nuk flas do me siguri...*

----------


## NewYork2003

hello te gjitheve juve.....

Egziston edhe nuk egziston....
Egziston i think ne moshen e adoleshences.....(past experience) edhe i agree me njeren qe tha se eshte veshtire te harrohet...kollaj..... me kalimin e kohes....rrites dhe u become more mature dhe nuk eshte vetem pamja e jashtme qe ti shikon ose kerkon te dikush.....jan interesa te tjera qe ti shikon se vetem pamja e jashtme....c'fare te lidh me kete person, gjera te perbashketa, respekti etj etj...... so in overall i think it doesnt.... e vetmja gje qe eshte kur shikon dike per here te pare eshte the phisical attraction qe te ben ose me mire te shtyn te njohesh me shume kete person.
kaq kisha lol

----------


## kleit-dr

c'kemi forumista 
un them qe egziston,por nuk zgjat shume 
FALEMINDERIT PER MIREKUPTIMIN!

----------


## Niku1

se besoj me shikim te pare jo i jer per nje adoleshent . pastaj eshte akoma heret te mendosh per nje dashuri te gjat ne adoleshence

----------


## pucinella

hmmmm po mo pse jo

----------


## Drenushi

Hmmmmmmm pyetje e veshtire, por prape thuhet se nuk ka pyetje te gabuar por vetem pergjigje te gabuar...sidoqofte, une mendoj se dashuria ne shikim te pare nuk ekziston, per nje arsye, te gjithe ne themi se dashuria nuk eshte ne shikim, nuk eshte ne sy por ne zemer, e ne qofte se eshte ashtu athere nuk mund ta duash njeriun me sy, dhe te pakten une nuk mund ta dua njeriun pa e njohur, dhe ate qe e dua e dua per shpirtin dhe karakterin qe e ka e jo per bukurine  saj, sepse kur ajo ti mbushi te 70-tat lekura do i plaket dhe bukuria do i prishet kurse shpirti nuk do i plaket, prandaj mendoj se dashuria ekziston por jo ne shikim te pare...

Drenushi

----------


## ediola

Hi all!

Patjeter qe ekziston si cdo lloj dashurie tjeter edhe ajo gjithashtu ekziston, pasi eshte nje ndienje qe ka vetite edhe cilesite e veta.

Kiss u all.

Ediola

----------


## *Mela*

Egziston ne disa raste, por jane te pakta ato rastet ...
Pastaj nuk ka ndonje kuptim, pasi kur e shikon nje njeri thjesht bie ne dashuri me pamjen e tij fizike, pa e njohur mire personin nuk quhet dashuri.

Thjesht nje mendim... varet nga njeriu vet ajo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i mencuri

mendoj qe ekziston shume rralle

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

dashnija asht nji gja universale ,kshtu qe mund te shfaqet ne te gjitha format.....pra mund te ndollin.......

----------


## gjitonja

dashuria nuk egziston jo me shikim te pare po me asnje lloje shikimi.

----------

